# Numb feat. Matthew Perry, 2007



## SupportYou (Jun 12, 2010)

Anyone see it? Turns out the guy has DP and shows how a joint triggered him into it...I felt it was missing some crucial symptoms, but otherwise two thumbs up for making a film on DP...not so much DR.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

SupportYou said:


> Anyone see it? Turns out the guy has DP and shows how a joint triggered him into it...I felt it was missing some crucial symptoms, but otherwise two thumbs up for making a film on DP...not so much DR.


Yes, great movie. It is one of my favs.


----------



## SupportYou (Jun 12, 2010)

Theone2 said:


> Yes, great movie. It is one of my favs.


did you feel it was short handed on delivering the examples of his symptoms? Like the types of abstract thoughts he had and feeling scared? He didnt seem frightened by it. Just annoyed. Maybe not the best actor for the part.....


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yeah I have probably watched it 20 times. I watched it just the other night when I was feeling lousy







I love that I can relate to it so well, and also certain parts make me crack up. Like when he is at the pharmacy and the pharmacist goes "good luck with this one" cuz he is friends with the pharmacist by then, haha I can totally relate.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

SupportYou said:


> did you feel it was short handed on delivering the examples of his symptoms? Like the types of abstract thoughts he had and feeling scared? He didnt seem frightened by it. Just annoyed. Maybe not the best actor for the part.....


I think that they could of made it more realistic besides being a romantic/comedy. 
Because people with DP are not always like the character in the movie.
I have to give Matthew credit for doing an amazing acting job. And it is the only movie out there that is about DP that i know of.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Yeah I have probably watched it 20 times. I watched it just the other night when I was feeling lousy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how bout the part at the grocery store when hes telling the cashier about his DP and hes so excited that he finally knows whats wronge with him. hahaha, that was totally me when i found out. i was totally talking to strangers about it all the time, i was so happy to figure it out. lol.


----------



## SupportYou (Jun 12, 2010)

Personally, I wish they'd show us how abstract his thoughts get. Mind you, I suffered from DR more so than DP. The world was so altered and scary. I kept obsessing on how we got here (the Universe). As a lover of astronomy, when I got sick, I was SO freaked out by the reality of us floating in space on a rock. Oh, and I had a big struggle with God - does He care, is this meaningful suffering, etc.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommygunz said:


> how bout the part at the grocery store when hes telling the cashier about his DP and hes so excited that he finally knows whats wronge with him. hahaha, that was totally me when i found out. i was totally talking to strangers about it all the time, i was so happy to figure it out. lol.


Lol that part was funny. I could never tell a cashier that, especially with my social anxiety.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Tommygunz said:


> how bout the part at the grocery store when hes telling the cashier about his DP and hes so excited that he finally knows whats wronge with him. hahaha, that was totally me when i found out. i was totally talking to strangers about it all the time, i was so happy to figure it out. lol.


Lol... I like the part where the cognitive therapist fills up his machine and goes "hope I didn't fill up the machine", then it goes "the machine is full".


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

I've watched it twice. They did a really good job I thought. I thought the beginning and end was kinda rushed. I dunno

I related a lot to the movie. I don't know if people suffer heavy memory loss but they didn't really have much of that in there. He seemed to carry on pretty good.

I noticed some things, like I like how his legs are crossed, and they sort of made a point of that, and if you look I believe he is clinging to the bed.... Wow, that is me.

There are some unrealistic things, like with just about every movie. As its been pointed out a lot of it seems like he's annoyed by it more than anything. And yeah they don't go into the abstract thoughts. I think that might be worse for some than others, but in general there seems to be this theme of bizarre thinking. I just assume its going on every time he's spacing out, and thats a lot in the movie.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

A while ago someone posted a link to the movie so you can watch it on your computer for free.


----------

